# Walnut Flooring



## Kevin (Jul 14, 2016)

Ran across this in hardwoodfloorsmag.com . . . . 



 

It passes the Way Cool test for me. I would have made a custom door to match for that hall closet and I do not like the choice of baseboard nor stain choice but the floor and stairs are 100% cool.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 7 | +Karma 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 14, 2016)

Cool! Looks like the walnut has some bark left on the edges, they must have did something to it to harden it...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 14, 2016)

I've seen this floating around before and agree it totally cool.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 14, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Cool! Looks like the walnut has some bark left on the edges, they must have did something to it to harden it...



Looks like they left the bark on only one side of each board, then contour-cut it into the side of the mating board.


----------



## Tony (Jul 14, 2016)

That is beyond cool, it's spectacular!! I was in a law firm once in Corpus that had Mesquite tile floors, about 4" square end grain pieces. They had mixed sawdust with glue for grout, very cool look. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 14, 2016)

That's cool! I'd imagine it could be a little disorienting in certain lighting after a few cocktails.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 14, 2016)

DKMD said:


> That's cool! I'd imagine it could be a little disorienting in certain lighting after a few cocktails.




Depends totally upon whether you were crawling with your eyes open or closed.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 14, 2016)

Tony said:


> That is beyond cool, it's spectacular!! I was in a law firm once in Corpus that had Mesquite tile floors, about 4" square end grain pieces. They had mixed sawdust with glue for grout, very cool look. Tony



They had the same kind of floor in Pratt and Whitney. They used pine coated in creosote.... But the problems they ran into with that was when water would drip from the roof, it would bubble up like big blisters 2 feet tall, and 10 feet round. So they got rid of em and started using a recycled plastic block. I have a few of the old pine blocks and the plastic ones....good for scrap drilling block so I don't drill the vise...


Very cool picture on the floor though.


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 14, 2016)

Kevin,
Awesome floor. I think read that the apparent bark was epoxy between the boards. I would still worry about movement but that is a very cool floor.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 15, 2016)

Beautiful. A friend of mine in So. IN built a log home and put walnut floors in. All of the old timers around there told him it's bad luck to walk on walnut and it should never be used for floors. Never heard that before or since, but if you're superstitious, now you know. Gary

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

